
A Blight-Fighting Solution for Saving Detroiters from Eviction - rmason
https://nextcity.org/features/view/detroit-foreclosures-tax-auction-loveland-technologies-jerry-paffendorf
======
sokoloff
> “One way you can look at it, that’s certainly true, is it’s eminent domain
> by another name,”

No, it's not. With eminent domain, a property owner doesn't have a choice.
Here, the property owner can pay the taxes due and keep the property.

~~~
gozo
As far as I know, in the US eminent domain has similarly been used to "fight
blight". You could argue that the property owner in those cases also had a
choice by keeping their property in good condition.

~~~
jws
"fight blight" has a broad term. In my town they blighted the Ferrari dealer
to make way for a mall. Because, well once a Ferrari dealer moves into a
neighborhood its all crack houses and ruin from there on out. Also a bunch of
tidy, well maintained little brick bungalows whose owners just wanted to die
in the houses they lived in their whole life.

~~~
sk5t
Is this in the US? AFAIK quite a few states have passed laws to curtail such
takings, after the _Kelo v New London_ debacle.

